# VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - Cancelled



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I am looking to set up a BBQ meet type of thing at my house sometime in June. Looking at either the 20th or 27th, not 100% set on which day yet. 

Obviously I am not about to post my home address, but it's near the Front Royal Skyline Drive entrance. Plan is to hang out, drink beer, eat food and listen to people's system. I am out in the country, so plenty of parking and no worries about noise complaints.

Looking to get an idea of who can make it, once I get a final list and date I will PM my address.

Edit: 
June 20th
12:00 til later at my house.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I may be interested. I'm about an hour away, north of Hagerstown.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Great, hopefully get a couple more replies here and then I can pick a date.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I'm pretty sure I'll be there. Sounds like a good time. We need to do more of these GTG!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Awesome, any preference on the date? Right now I am leaning towards the 20th, but if more people can make 27th then that day is also fine. 

I agree though, there are a few of us around here so meeting up more often would be nice.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I think the 20th would be best for me.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Great, so June 20th it is. 12:00 on at my place. 

Once I get a better idea of who is coming I can figure out food/drinks etc. and if I need anyone to bring anything over.

So far:
1) naiku - Ian
2) TheHulk9er
3) Old Skewl (maybe)
4) ntimd8n-k5 - Chris
5) TheDavel - Dave


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

pretty sure I dont have anything going on that day. Sign me up. Im in hoodbridge. Not sure how far you are, but shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



maggie-g said:


> pretty sure I dont have anything going on that day. Sign me up. Im in hoodbridge. Not sure how far you are, but shouldnt be too bad.


I think I am about 90 minutes from there. 

1) naiku - Ian
2) TheHulk9er
3) Old Skewl (maybe)
4) ntimd8n-k5 - Chris
5) TheDavel - Dave
6) maggie-g


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

You can pencil me in, its a short drive for me as well.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I'm in NJ but I will gladly show up.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



chefhow said:


> You can pencil me in, its a short drive for me as well.





Coppertone said:


> I'm in NJ but I will gladly show up.


Added you both, pretty sure I have also met the 2 of you, but I apologize for not remembering your names!

1) naiku - Ian
2) TheHulk9er
3) Old Skewl (maybe)
4) ntimd8n-k5 - Chris
5) TheDavel - Dave
6) maggie-g
7) chefhow
8) Coppertone - Benjamin


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

That's ok as I'm just great with faces and cars, not names. I'm Benjamin and the car coming will be a black Legacy.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



Coppertone said:


> That's ok as I'm just great with faces and cars, not names. I'm Benjamin and the car coming will be a black Legacy.


LOL what is funny is I was pretty sure you had a black 5th gen Legacy.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

i was the really really REALLY talkative one at the last get together who donated the Illusion sub.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Small chance I will be able to make it. I believe I will be in the area during that time for work. We will see if i can sneak away for a bit!


----------



## greydmv (Sep 12, 2014)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I can come, You can call me Beige Ben  

I have the G37 Sedan.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



DLO13 said:


> Small chance I will be able to make it. I believe I will be in the area during that time for work. We will see if i can sneak away for a bit!





greydmv said:


> I can come, You can call me Beige Ben
> 
> I have the G37 Sedan.


1) naiku - Ian
2) TheHulk9er
3) Old Skewl (maybe)
4) ntimd8n-k5 - Chris
5) TheDavel - Dave
6) maggie-g
7) chefhow
8) Coppertone - Benjamin
9) DLO13 (maybe)
10) greydmv - Beige Ben :laugh:

I am likely going to cook something like hot dogs, burgers, so can provide that along with plates etc. But, if anyone wants to help out by bringing anything let me know. However, I don't expect for anyone to bring anything. 

Not sure if anyone wants to do a raffle / swap meet type of thing like Dave organized at the meet last year as well. I am open to idea's, but also happy to just eat some food and hang out listening to other people's system etc.


----------



## greydmv (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I can pick up drinks or sun screen or whatever is needed. Raffle and maybe a swap meet would be cool, Im sure we all have some stuff we would like to move. 

I hear Coppertone may raffle his Legacy.....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Awww why not. I've got others lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Bump for awareness.....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Thanks, I was going to bump this today. My BBQ has developed an issue that I need to use a specialized tool for (a hammer) but it still cooks food just fine.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Great to see something in the area, while I can't make this, I'll start checking back for others again.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Even though I'm quite a ways from you. Please feel free to suggest something that I can bring.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



Coppertone said:


> Even though I'm quite a ways from you. Please feel free to suggest something that I can bring.


How about drinks? 

3 week bump


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

1st of the month! 19 days to go...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Hopefully if I get off this lazy streak lol, I'll have a new all around look for the Legacy.


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



Coppertone said:


> Hopefully if I get off this lazy streak lol, I'll have a new all around look for the Legacy.


She looks fine as she is Ben, got room for one more?

I think I can make it, but I don't think my install will be finished by then.


What can I bring?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



RandyJ75 said:


> She looks fine as she is Ben, got room for one more?
> 
> I think I can make it, but I don't think my install will be finished by then.
> 
> ...


Cool, plenty of room. More the merrier. 

As for what to bring, anything or nothing. Sides or some cookies, maybe paper plates/cups? I will start a list in the next day or two of who can bring what.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Im definitely a go for this. I will need an address at some point though. Thanks for hosting!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



maggie-g said:


> Im definitely a go for this. I will need an address at some point though. Thanks for hosting!


Awesome, I will send out some PM's here in the next day or two with the address and some directions.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I see for me it's about (4) hours one way. It's safe to say that I'll def be towing the Legacy down lol..


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

OK, everyone who has said they are coming should have a PM with my address and some basic directions. Let me know if you did not get a PM.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Man, kinda wishing this was on a different date.....lol. You guys are meeting about 4 hrs away, and I'd love to meet some more of the "up north" crowd! Unfortunately it conflicts with a planned and reserved family vacation. Maybe next time.......


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Next week is PARTAYYYYYY......


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



Coppertone said:


> Next week is PARTAYYYYYY......


Yep, looking forward to it. Do you know what time you will in town and where you are staying yet?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Not yet but I will def be there Friday night so that I can grab a full nights sleep.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Bump!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Sadly I have a business dinner to attend Friday night so I will be driving up Saturday morning instead.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Gotta back out guys, I am working that day.
Have fun.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



chefhow said:


> Gotta back out guys, I am working that day.
> Have fun.


No problem.

Damn, if many more people drop out though I may look to reschedule or cancel entirely. I think we are down to:

1) TheHulk9er
2) Old Skewl (maybe)
3) maggie-g
4) Coppertone - Benjamin
5) DLO13 (maybe)
6) greydmv - Beige Ben 

With 2 of those being a maybe. At them moment I think it's only the 4 and me, which I am OK with, but if it drops much less rescheduling might make sense.

DLO13 and Old Skewl, do you know if you guys can make it?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Oh oh, wasn't aware of this should we make it for another time since Father's Day is this Sunday ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



Coppertone said:


> Oh oh, wasn't aware of this should we make it for another time since Father's Day is this Sunday ?


Maybe, I won't have another free weekend though until I think at least July 25th.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I'm not mad about July 25th as I know how to sweat with the best of them lol...


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

I will not be able to make it Saturday. If you reschedule I'll would love to do it.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*



TheHulk9er said:


> I will not be able to make it Saturday. If you reschedule I'll would love to do it.


Thanks, OK decision made, going to re-schedule not sure when yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: VA/MD/WV/DE etc. BBQ - June 20th*

Well I guess I will still be in NJ this weekend then lol...


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

ah damn. Glad I checked on this. I was all set to roll out tomorrow morning. Bummer. Hopefully Ill get to make the rescheduled date.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

maggie-g said:


> ah damn. Glad I checked on this. I was all set to roll out tomorrow morning. Bummer. Hopefully Ill get to make the rescheduled date.


I was actually thinking of sending you a PM in case you did not see the thread!! Glad you caught it though, would have hated you driving out here and finding no one home.


----------

